# Port Arthur



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Good luck folks.


----------



## C Fontenot (Mar 23, 2005)

Any updates on the Q and open would be appreciated!!!!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Open callbacks from landmarks.
1,2,4,5,7-12,14-16,18-20,23,25-29,31-38,40-51

Landblind started with dog 40


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Q results
1st Gunzer
2nd W. Williams
3rd C. Miles


I think these are correct, sorry no details, I wasn't there for the final results.

Not sure if the open finished the land blind but more seemed to be having success as the sun got lower...it was a bear of a blind all the way through.


----------



## SaltCreek (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats to Charlie Smith and Cody for the first place finish in qual !!


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

Congrats Wendell on the q second! Nice job

Russell


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Call backs to the Open Water Blind:
2,4,5,7,8,9,10,11,12,14,15,16,18,20,25,26,27,28,31,32,34,35,37,38,41,43,44,47,48.


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Open Results:

1st. Buddy/Gunzer
2nd. Boots/Farmer
3rd. Chili/Boley
4th. Gracie/Farmer
R.J. Cassie/Brasseaux
Jams: Fizz/Gunzer; Misty/Stupka; Carson/Gunzer; Tia/Caire; Slider/Hays; Carly/Barton; Thor/Farmer


----------



## JWC (Feb 25, 2008)

Congratulations to Hank and Linda for Boots qualifying for the national. Congrats to Boley, Sylvia and Tina for your placement or RJ.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Jim Scarborough said:


> Open Results:
> 
> 1st. Buddy/Gunzer
> 2nd. Boots/Farmer
> ...



way to hang in there Mike and represent the amateurs in the Open


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

JWC said:


> Congratulations to Hank and Linda for Boots qualifying for the national. Congrats to Boley, Sylvia and Tina for your placement or RJ.


I believe that makes 8 Vinwood dogs Qualified for The National. 2 others have wins (1 needs 1 point & the other 1 1/2 points.) & I know of 1 more that needs the win. 

Congrats to all who placed & finished.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Bobby Lane winning the Am and qualified for National Am,and second on the derby with Frazier.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Way to go Boley and Chili!!!


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I'd like to say thanks to all of those who came to enter our event and thank you to all the club members who worked thier butts off even while running dogs. Congrats to all finishers, I hope everyone had a good time.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Bobby Lane, on your AM WIN with ALI, and Derby 2nd with Frasier! 

rita


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Yea Mike and Chilli!!!!

Angie


----------

